# how can i safely overclock a stock asus 9200 SE



## boudi (Jan 2, 2006)

Hi all

I have a 9200 SE agp without a fan and i'm wondering if anyone knows a safe overclocking range for my videocard. I'm a newbie so i don't know if I provided you with enough information. Can anyone help me out?


----------



## AceFactor (Jan 2, 2006)

let ATITool find the max values of the Core and Mem, that should sort you out  

-Adam


----------



## Cpuboye11 (Jan 3, 2006)

I had a 9200 Se, and overcloked it to 450 Core, and 375 mem. But I put a 120 MM fan on it. The 9200 Se was a very easy card to over clock. If you can just make sure the temp does not go over 160 F. , I did with my 9600 and I burned it. So be careful of your temps.


----------



## AceFactor (Jan 3, 2006)

Yeh make sure the card temps are not going over about 75c on the max load using ATITool, otherwise it will start to significantly reduce the lifespan of your card  

-Adam


----------



## boudi (Jan 3, 2006)

i can't see the temperature of my card in ati tool.
the log says that's not supported for my graphics card.
by the way do i have cooling on this graphics card http://img.shopping.com/cctool/PrdImg/images/pr/177X150/00/01/76/49/7a/24529274.JPG


----------



## AceFactor (Jan 3, 2006)

that is a passive cooler, you could try moddifying that by putting a small fan ontop of that heatsink, and power it off of a molex connector . . . therefor creating your own custom cooler  

Or you could invest in an uprated aftermarket cooler, something by Zalman or Arctic Cooling would be good.


-Adam


----------



## boudi (Jan 3, 2006)

but how do i know if my card reached a temperature of 75oC (i live in holland so i work with celcius)


----------



## AceFactor (Jan 3, 2006)

Buy one of those fan control units which has a temp sensor on it   , or put a thermometer on it  

-Adam


----------



## boudi (Jan 3, 2006)

is there any heat monitor software out there to monitor my card's temperature


----------



## AceFactor (Jan 3, 2006)

no, the temp monitors are built into the cards, so if ATITool says it cant read the temp, there probably isnt a temp sensor built onto the card, so go with the fan control sensor option i posted about before  

-Adam


----------



## jjcom (Jan 3, 2006)

Put your finger on the heatsink...if you can't hold your finger there, then it's too hot. No need to get a thermometer, although it might come in handy later/for something else.


----------



## 65tweet (Jan 4, 2006)

Here's my two cents worth on the subject. I have a 9200 and honestly the card is a piece of crap and not worth spending any money on. Don't waste your cash on aftermarket cooling. You're better off saving the money and upgrading to a better card. Because your cooling is passive you may not want to overclock it at all. At the very least if you have a spare 80mm fan laying around then use that to blow cool air directly on to the heat sink if you still plan on overclocking. I replaced my stock cooling with a spare P3 heatsink and fan to improve the cooling on mine. When All was said and done I was able to get about two extra FPS out of aquamark (about 14). The memory is usually undervolted on 9200's too so a volt mod will help that out. there is very little on 9200 volt mods so you will need to learn your way around the card if you plan on diong so. The rating for my memory was 250Mhz but would only overclock from 200 to 217 with stock (under)voltage. In the end though you will only see a little improvement if any in games. The root of the problem is that the core only has about half the transistors of a 9600.


----------



## DR.Death (Jan 4, 2006)

buy a 9250 256mb and overclock that it is much better


----------



## boudi (Jan 5, 2006)

i'm thinking of buying a 6600GT but i don't know the ati competition for that card and i also don't know wich brand (XFX, ASUS ect) i must go for. must be oc able. can anyone help me out?

Thanks


----------



## tony929292 (Jan 5, 2006)

the 6600 gt is in x700 class  prices wise and it beat it out pretty good


----------



## jjcom (Jan 5, 2006)

The 6600GTs competion is the X800GT...which is priced right around 150 bucks or so. Very overclockable. The X800GTO though is a very good deal if you would prefer that. 12 pipes, 400mhz core. The Connect3D model uses the R423 core and can be had for about 179 bucks  500mhz on the core is easy


----------



## boudi (Jan 6, 2006)

so wich one shoeld i go for


----------



## 65tweet (Jan 7, 2006)

The X800 GT is almost the same price as the GTO. For just a little more you get a GTO with 12 pipes. If that is the price range you are looking then spend a little more because the GTO has better value to performance. You wont go wrong with 256 Mb ram and a 256 Mhz bus.


----------



## boudi (Feb 15, 2006)

but the Asus 6600GT has a stock frequency of 500mhz isn't that one alot faster then the gto


----------



## KennyT772 (Feb 15, 2006)

yeah its also what 6 pipes vs 12? mhz doesnt really matter anymore. its like saying my 9600xt will beat a 9800xt just bc my core is at 575 and the 9800's is at 350. its all about pixel pipes and shader units.


----------

